# SV Pork Loin ... hmmm!



## Inscrutable (Mar 11, 2020)

Have never had a lot of luck with pork loins. The health attraction of being so lean too often offset by tendency toward drier or tougher.
Those days are over!

Started with a bouncing 3lb baby loin.






Seasoned with a blend of black pepper, salt,
garlic, onion, rosemary, and thyme.


Into the vac bag, and into the hot tub at 140 for 3 hr











Rest a bit, then a quick sear







Deglaze with some Pinot Grigio, then add back the bag juices







Plate and devour








After first a chucky and now this, think my wife may now love my SV setup more than me!


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 11, 2020)

Alright ... can’t seem to get the photos attached.
???

Never mind, figured it out ... duh!


----------



## sandyut (Mar 11, 2020)

I gotta see this man!  sounds great!  I am with you on the leaner meats tho...


----------



## bregent (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks great. I make it that way all the time.  If you want to gets some smoke and color, try this. After SV, chill it down in an ice bath and then smoke at 250 until it reaches 130F.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 11, 2020)

bregent said:


> Looks great. I make it that way all the time.  If you want to gets some smoke and color, try this. After SV, chill it down in an ice bath and then smoke at 250 until it reaches 130F.
> 
> View attachment 435572


Yeah, I thought about doing that, but in reverse. Smoke a little first, and then finish to perfect temp in SV. Maybe try both ...


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 11, 2020)

That's a great plate of food . Pork looks perfect ! 
I have to ask , what's with the drywall ? 

I see it now . looks like you tore off some tile or back splash . NM .


----------



## bregent (Mar 11, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Yeah, I thought about doing that, but in reverse. Smoke a little first, and then finish to perfect temp in SV.



That works great too. The main reason I do it the other way is because I buy whole loins, then divide, rub, vac seal and freeze. So they are ready to go from freezer to SV.


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 11, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> That's a great plate of food . Pork looks perfect !
> I have to ask , what's with the drywall ?
> 
> I see it now . looks like you tore off some tile or back splash . NM .


Had a free-standing electric range in there, but relocated and put in my gas slide-in. Haven’t gotten to countertop and backsplash yet. 
Longer and more painful story with renovations and flood and multiple moves for both us and daughters family. 
Requires adult beverages while recounting.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 11, 2020)

That looks fantastic!  I'm definitely going to try that, and smoke it using bregent's method.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2020)

Looks Great, "I" !!
Nice Job!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for the like, Bear.

This is ’Sous Vide, where have you been all my life?’


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 12, 2020)

Well there I was yesterday with something all typed up to say how nice I thought that plate is and somehow never hit the post button. Like! RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Well there I was yesterday with something all typed up to say how nice I thought that plate is and somehow never hit the post button. Like! RAY




LOL---I do that now and then----Sometimes it's still there waiting for me to wake up & hit the "Post Reply" button!!!

Bear


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks! 
And pilot error is almost always mine


----------



## sandyut (Mar 12, 2020)

YUM!!!


----------



## greggj (Mar 12, 2020)

I have never had luck with Pork.  That looks phenomenal.  I am going to have to use this and give it another go...   Thanks for sharing.  Pics look great!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 12, 2020)

It is a very good way for delicious pork. Looks Excellent !


----------

